# Green Laser in the UK



## stonecold (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi

I wonder if anyone would be kind enought to recommend where to purchase a <5mw unit in the UK that's modifiable.

ANy links or recommendation of vendors much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## wintermute (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought that the limit for the laser pointer devices in the UK was 1mw.


----------



## stonecold (Jan 26, 2005)

That may be true - but I'm sure they must be avaialble from somewhere !


----------



## dyter (Jan 26, 2005)

I found a GLP 105 at 1mw, I think it modifiable to >15mw


----------



## DaFiend (Jan 26, 2005)

Aparently those 1mW units have the same feedback sensor as the 110's. I had a similar idea once that when all the <5mW 105's had dried up, just move onto the <1mW version. Then i was sadly disa<font color="green">point</font>ed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## stonecold (Jan 26, 2005)

So does anyone have any reccomendation where I can aquire one please ?


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 27, 2005)

There is a misapprehension about the UK law regarding 1mW laser pointers. The law in fact states that anyone under the age of 18 cannot possess a pointer in excess of 1mW. If this wasn't true, then every single office shop in the UK that is selling 5mW red pointers for presentations would be violating a law. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

(I had my dad check, as he's a lawyer).

In regards to buying a green laser pointer in the UK, they haven't really permeated here yet, though I'm thinking about buying a bulk order and selling them on.

~Gabriel


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Gabriel said:*The law in fact states that anyone under the age of 18 cannot possess a pointer in excess of 1mW. ~Gabriel 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's interesting, thanks

I've seen a few young lads around recently with red pointers (around 2mw I guess). I think I might ask where they get them from, see what the police will do about it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 27, 2005)

There are exceptions, such as parental consent and supervision etc. The law's there as a failsafe more than a prosecution law.

~Gabriel


----------



## cleverlaser (Jan 27, 2005)

Check out cleverlaser.com, our 5mw leadlights are 69$-59$ each if anyone in the UK wants to buy in bulk contact me there.


----------



## wintermute (Jan 27, 2005)

I'd be careful buying from Cleverlaser. Cleverlaser is the same company as WickedLasers, and I have a strong feeling that they try to mod the units, and the ones that don't perform up to par, they sell as their 5mw units. So, I believe they are basically sorting out all the good ones, and selling the rest to people as cheap as they can. I am not sure if Arnold Beland (Atlasnova) or Vital Spirit sells to people in the UK, but I would check with them first. Just my $.02.


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi wonka187, have you visited our site recently? We don't sell modified lasers, nor do we sell leadlight lasers. If you check out our pictures in the products section you can see that our lasers are obviously not Leadlight. I'm not sure what Arnold does to his lasers, but we don't modify lasers and we aren't the same company as Cleverlaser, we ship our goods from China.


----------



## stonecold (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks

I ordered from Vital Spirit £38 inc postage, estimated 5-7 days delivery


----------



## wintermute (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wickedlasers_com said:*
and we aren't the same company as Cleverlaser

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you kidding me...both of the websites are designed the EXACT same way. 

More then that this quote is on BOTH websites:
*"Profit is necessary, but it is only a condition for staying in business and not the purpose. The real function of a business is to serve human needs"*

So both companies just happen to:
*A:*...have the SAME web designer
*B:*...use the SAME quote about profit
*C:*...direct business to each other's website.

But they are not the same company. Clever Lasers website even states:
"While there is still a great potential for green laser products with output over 5mW, we will direct you to our partner website. We simply exchange link traffic with Wicked Lasers and they direct 5mW laser purchasers to us in return. Wicked Lasers is the best site for high powered green lasers and their prices are unmatched."

So, Clever Laser and Wicked Lasers are *"partner"* websites. But they are *not affiliated with them in any way*. The sheer definition of "partner" when in the context of "partner websites" designates that you *ARE* affiliated.

More evidence is the registration information for both of the websites themselves. 
(Server Used: [ whois.onlinenic.com ])

*www.wickedlasers.com = [207.142.133.172]*
Registrant: Chris Tao - [email protected]
PO BOX 502 
Storrs CT 06268 
US 
866-7999207 
Domain servers: 
ns3.cleverdot.com 
 ns4.cleverdot.com 

*www.cleverlaser.com = [207.142.133.172]*
Registrant: Chris Tao - [email protected]
PO BOX 502
Storrs CT 06268
866-7999207
Domain servers: 
ns3.cleverdot.com 
ns4.cleverdot.com 


OK...so both of the companies have websites on the *SAME* IP, registered by the *SAME* person, with the *SAME* address, and the *SAME* phone number. But the two companies are completely seperate, and are not affiliated in any way. Interesting.

How can you possibly attest that you are not "affiliated" let alone the same company when you clearly are.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2005)

Degenerated and off-topic.
CLosed.

wonka and wicked ... this is the third thread that suffers from your ongoing battle ... stop it or accept te consequences.

bernhard


----------

